
I Need Your Input: I'm Giving Away Free Samples of My Material - kingsleyokei
Hello HN,<p>In the approximately six (6) humble years of my walking-up the ladder of Online Entrepreneurship and running my Software as a Service (SaaS) Startup (Open e-Mark), I made a few interesting discoveries I&#x27;d love to share with you guys:<p>Number One: I figured that absolutely anyone can make a living online from off their web-property (whether that&#x27;s a blog&#x2F;website; like Bobby Hoyt&#x27;s millennialmoneyman.com, which pulls-in at least $59,407 on a monthly basis; or a web-application) if they are willing to give it a shot.<p>Secondly: I discovered that a huge number of those who took the plunge to start a web-based business, soon got frustrated and quit after the first few months of trying, because they &quot;failed to gain traction among users&quot;; which (in my opinion) is the aftermath of not giving users what they want; which yet again (in my opinion) is the aftermath of not really understanding those users and how they interact with one&#x27;s web-property.<p>So, I&#x27;m giving-away free-samples of a work I&#x27;m producing. It&#x27;s a down-to-earth and practical material which touches on a number of areas, including:<p>1.For those who currently (or are planning to) monetize their property via Advertising, exposure to the most common Online Ad Jargons; plus how to easily calculate the eCPM of any Ad Campaign (CPA, CPC, or CPM) they allow to run on those properties.<p>2.Beyond Google Analytics, how to easily identify those portions of a web-property that resonate with your visitors, so you can optimize accordingly to skyrocket your Conversion Rate.<p>3.How to easily create Funnels on a web-app, blog&#x2F;website, and guide users into and through such Funnels, in order to achieve marketing-goals; monitoring them as they proceed in the process…and more.<p>Here&#x27;s a link to the material: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;selz.co&#x2F;NyVKK5glB<p>I’d really love to get your inputs on this. And feel free to ask me any questions.
======
Rjevski
> 1.For those who currently (or are planning to) monetize their property via
> Advertising, exposure to the most common Online Ad Jargons; plus how to
> easily calculate the eCPM of any Ad Campaign (CPA, CPC, or CPM) they allow
> to run on those properties.

Wouldn't this be against your opinion of "not giving users what they want"? If
you have to advertise, you've already failed. Users who need the product will
find it anyway.

